# OT: Usernames



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

OK, We've got some faces behind the names, let's get some reasons for the usernames.

Demiloy- Stands for the girl I like. :angel:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> OK, We've got some faces behind the names, let's get some reasons for the usernames.
> 
> Demiloy- Stands for the girl I like. :angel:


is her name emily?




mine is kinda random. it was after my nationstates account, which was completely random.




*Go NeTs*


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> is her name emily


Yup.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> is her name emily?
> *Go NeTs*


Okay, i don't know how you figured that out, 

Name is James, last name start with a Z, so Jamez, 52637 is how you would dail james on a phone, yeah lame, i know


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Carbo04.

Jonathan Carbo is my name. I graduated from high school in 2004. Pretty simple.


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

Yakko's taking from a cartoon character and K is my first innitals. wonder why people think i'm japanese?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

My name is Pasha and I'm great. :biggrin:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not sure how many people noticed but WhoRocks = Hou Rox.

I was never actually questioning who 'rocks'? lol


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

Fryjol is my nickname in real life, even my university teachers and my bosses callme like that. 
Frijol es like spells for real this is a BEAN..............so if I would live in USA my nick name would be BEAN


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Cornholio has been my nickname in school for like 5-6 years I think. No real reason for it.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Baran Basok is my full name
bbasok is username,simply


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I won't even bother to answer this one...lol


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

real name is Toney. tone wone is just a nickname I got in highschool


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Gotham I borrowed from the x-box game Project Gotham and from Batman, and then I just became a little too crazy, thus Gotham2krazy


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

lol i just got my name from a funny movie, my actual name is tim


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Ming-nia

DUH


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

the first part is of my name hitokiri came from the samurai X anime series. The 3 is because i am the third. James Lee Remaly III. The 15 is my old number from my sports days that is my favorite jersey #.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I thought you liked Dwight Howard, actually. :laugh:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

"Tracy with the facy"... one of Bill Worrell's pet calls when TMac dunked or shot the ball over an opponent... funny coz he wanted something that rhymes with Tracy, but couldnt think of one so made up a word instead


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

My name is Tracie and I like the Comets


HotGirlTracie... I was listening to the *****cat dolls one day and decided to get a new name.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

mine because of my car really...Im a member of a lot of car messageboards

One 
Bad 
LT1(my engine in the car)
23 just for giggles to make it 123

96 camaro z28 to be exact...


----------

